# Water or Gel ????



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Hi me again,

Do you use water with your T or ive seen this bug gel can anybody tell me which is better ???

Just have a small top with water in the tank at the mo ,

Its so confusing being a newbee ?????

Thanks,


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

im faily new to the world of T keeping, but i now have 11 and have water in all of mine. iv not seen this gel before, but i would stick with the water you use, as its free and helps with humidity. what T do you have?


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Only use water, gel is useless for tarantulas also don't use tissue or sponge in the water (aids bacteria growth).

Just fresh, clean council pop.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

DJ Gee said:


> Only use water, gel is useless for tarantulas also don't use tissue or sponge in the water (aids bacteria growth).
> 
> Just fresh, clean council pop.



^^^^^ This

Stay well away from gel when keeping Ts it's potentially fatal


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

I have a chile rose T been giving it water ,in a small pot lid purchased a exo-terra pot last night which is bigger for it ,although ive heard they can drown themselves in water ?


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

aslong as its smaller than the legspan it should be ok. and not too deep!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> I have a chile rose T been giving it water ,in a small pot lid purchased a exo-terra pot last night which is bigger for it ,although ive heard they can drown themselves in water ?


That's a myth. All tarantulas over 2" leg span need just fresh water in a bowl like mentioned no sponge/cotton wool as it serves as a breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Buzzlightyear said:


> I have a chile rose T been giving it water ,in a small pot lid purchased a exo-terra pot last night which is bigger for it ,although ive heard they can drown themselves in water ?


My chilli rose doesn't just drink, she sits in it, all legs and everything. :lol2: They don't drown, although it looks like it sometimes. :lol2:


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> My chilli rose doesn't just drink, she sits in it, all legs and everything. :lol2: They don't drown, although it looks like it sometimes. :lol2:


That's like my emp scorp, she gets in the water bowl and splashes around for abit with her claws then just turns around and sits in it for a White then goes back to her hiding spot where she always is.
But she does this every few days, it's like she knows she needs a bath haha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

DJ Gee said:


> Only use water, gel is useless for tarantulas also don't use tissue or sponge in the water (aids bacteria growth).
> 
> Just fresh, clean council pop.


Agree with Daniel on this one


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

DJ Gee said:


> Only use water, gel is useless for tarantulas also don't use tissue or sponge in the water (aids bacteria growth).
> 
> Just fresh, clean council pop.


this.



Buzzlightyear said:


> I have a chile rose T been giving it water ,in a small pot lid purchased a exo-terra pot last night which is bigger for it ,although ive heard they can drown themselves in water ?


no, they won't. they can't drink the gel, only water.



mcluskyisms said:


> That's a myth. All tarantulas over 2" leg span need just fresh water in a bowl like mentioned no sponge/cotton wool as it serves as a breeding ground for bacteria.


that's right- don't even get a sponge if it's sold as special for t's. they do more harm than good, t's can only drink open water in a dish/bowl.


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Trust me if your using bug gel for tarantulas its a no go, they make lipid fats in the tarantula which isnt good for them at all.

Just use water for everything its much better than artaficail products, and doesnt cost you a thing : victory:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Buzzlightyear said:


> I have a chile rose T been giving it water ,in a small pot lid purchased a exo-terra pot last night which is bigger for it ,although ive heard they can drown themselves in water ?





mcluskyisms said:


> That's a myth. All tarantulas over 2" leg span need just fresh water in a bowl like mentioned no sponge/cotton wool as it serves as a breeding ground for bacteria.


I've had spiders completely submerged in water for several minutes that have been fine. I've even had a spider seek refuge under water. This happened when I flooded an enclosure to try and trigger it to make a sac but the spiders silk laden substrate channeled the water down into it's burrow. I went away to get a tube so I could siphon the water out of the burrow and found the spider had returned to it's burrow and was sitting completely submerged quite the thing. The spider suffered no ill effects.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> I've had spiders completely submerged in water for several minutes that have been fine. I've even had a spider seek refuge under water. This happened when I flooded an enclosure to try and trigger it to make a sac but the spiders silk laden substrate channeled the water down into it's burrow. I went away to get a tube so I could siphon the water out of the burrow and found the spider had returned to it's burrow and was sitting completely submerged quite the thing. The spider suffered no ill effects.


Longest Ive had one underwater was using the same method as you to get a _H.lividum_ out of her burrow, well she didn't want to come out. After two minutes of her being underwater in there I decided to dig her out, that was fun also.


----------



## freedomisle (Jul 9, 2010)

DJ Gee said:


> Just fresh, clean council pop.


Thankyou, this made me laugh.

I am glad this was posted. I am fed up of explaining this to people i see using water gel, including shops, now I can just forward a link to this post.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

aaronsweeting said:


> Trust me if your using bug gel for tarantulas its a no go, they make lipid fats in the tarantula which isnt good for them at all.


Where did you read that bug gel "make lipid fats" - and where did you read that "lipid fats" are damaging to arachnids?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i just read that myself Grant, and was going to ask the same


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I suppose whilst I'm being skeptical I'll also point out that sponges "aid" bactieral growth by increasing surface area for them to grow on, not by some inherent properties of sponges that promotes bacteria otherwise. 

Technically, the sides and bottom, and water surface, and water itself all "aid" bacterial growth by either presenting a media or surface to grow / live on. 

Just a little observation of the "factoid" that immediately gets posted regarding water dishes. If you don't actually clean the water dish it's a haven for bacteria as well - how many people hastily shout about not using sponges and then forget to actually clean the water dish frequently? Bottle caps included - those nice ridges in screw cap lids also provide an area for bacterial settlement. Somewhat moot however if the water in the dish is 3 weeks old however :lol:

And....since when was water in nature sterile anyway? :lol:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't use "Bug gel" period not for spiders and not even for crickets roachs ect, fruit and pre wetted complete dog food ect do the job there without the need for a free water source.

and though I can see a spider not trying to eat the gel if in need of a drink, I have seen spiders drink from damp substrate and see no reason they can not predigest it the same way they do prey items.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> I suppose whilst I'm being skeptical I'll also point out that sponges "aid" bactieral growth by increasing surface area for them to grow on, not by some inherent properties of sponges that promotes bacteria otherwise.
> 
> Technically, the sides and bottom, and water surface, and water itself all "aid" bacterial growth by either presenting a media or surface to grow / live on.
> 
> ...


Yes Grant you are correct, although isn't it easier to just type...

"Just give them fresh clean water and don't use a sponge or cotton wool ball as that can aid bacterial growth..." 

Haha.

Ohh and another thing, you need to cut down with your use of the :lol: emoticon as you're hammering it to death... Just sayin' Haha.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yes Grant you are correct, although isn't it easier to just type...
> 
> "Just give them fresh clean water and don't use a sponge or cotton wool ball as that can aid bacterial growth..."
> 
> ...


It's only because if I don't put emoticons in people assume I'm either grumpy or angry. 

I am, of course, still grumpy at all times - but I have found I get less arsey pm's when I liberally dust posts with " :lol: ". 

Oh, I better add some more: : victory::mf_dribble::notworthy::no1::2thumb::devil::lol:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> It's only because if I don't put emoticons in people assume I'm either grumpy or angry.
> 
> I am, of course, still grumpy at all times - but I have found I get less arsey pm's when I liberally dust posts with " :lol: ".


We know Grant, although you need to mix it up a bit more... Haha


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> We know Grant, although you need to mix it up a bit more... Haha


Also, if I only posted the easiest reply in most thread's it'd be: 

"google it". 

And I'd get no enjoyment out of swinging the knowledge mallet into the child's face of ignorance. 

:devil::2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble::notworthy::flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> Also, if I only posted the easiest reply in most thread's it'd be:
> 
> "google it".
> 
> ...


Or better still Mr. Poodles weapon of choice *Let me Google that for you*


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yes Grant you are correct, although isn't it easier to just type...
> 
> "Just give them fresh clean water and don't use a sponge or cotton wool ball as that can aid bacterial growth..."
> 
> ...


I knew it was only a matter of time before my behaviours started rubbing off on people. :whistling2:



GRB said:


> It's only because if I don't put emoticons in people assume I'm either grumpy or angry.
> 
> I am, of course, still grumpy at all times - but I have found I get less arsey pm's when I liberally dust posts with " :lol: ".
> 
> Oh, I better add some more: : victory::mf_dribble::notworthy::no1::2thumb::devil::lol:


I know you're taking the pee, but bet it's working. :lol2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

GRB said:


> Where did you read that bug gel "make lipid fats" - and where did you read that "lipid fats" are damaging to arachnids?



Still waiting for an answer for this little gem of knowledge :lol2:


----------

